# My SE-R Slowing Down?



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I have had my 2006 SE-R since new and I was always enamored with her. But lately I feel the she is slowing down. She is stock except for a CAI (Nismo). What are typical 0-60 times for a stock SE-R with an automatic trans? Thanks.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Factory said 5.9 seconds


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm running like 7.9. Any ideas what the issue could be? She seems to run very well in her old age, nothing obvious.....


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Are the regular maintenance up to date?, Type of gas? It it always city driven?
Take it out on the hiway and give it a italian tune up?


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am an avid Nissan Driver and have worked with Nissans at the dealership level. I driven the SE-R when it was new and always wanted to get one used. Last year I bought a 05 Auto in really good shape with 180000kms. Like you it was slow for what it was and also stk with a CAI.
Through my experience with past ownership of Japanese and Geman rides, I've come up with basic upgrades which not only brought this car back to life but made it an ultimate sleeper... I'm glad it is an Auto or it would be around a pole by now.

Would you like to know my simple upgrades?
BJ


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

BJ, yes..... no, I mean hell yes!!!!!! Let's hear it!


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

So, I'll list somethings...

My GTR tech gave me 2 tips... 1) there is a flat piece of exhaust pipe about 3' long after the cat. Cut it out and put in a full diameter pipe. The only reason it was manufactured flat was to gain the maximum clearance. I did mine and found no scraping.. even if it did, the benifits out way the clearance.
2) Use Motul oil... Motul is used in the Nismo GTR GT3 Race Car from factory... You WILL notice a difference right away!

My upgrades are cheap and work.. 

https://www.pulstar.com/ Check out these sparkplugs.. They work.
https://www.sparkplugs.com/Automotive-l134.aspx ... You can buy them here.

G- force MAF Chip.. this is a controversal upgrade. Some say it doesn't work. I have two vehicles with them.. they take time (500kms) before they resend Maf signals.. I find my throttle response is quicker and the powerband more even. There are other re-mapping companies out there.. but $$$.. the G-Force is just a passive Maf chip and it is $70
GF Chips Help Improve Performance and Fuel Economy Guaranteed

Once this is done... and all is broken in.. you might want to change your torque curve by modifing the variable valve timing signal... Really easy no $... When looking at the front of the engine with the hood up.. on the left side of the intake manifold you will see a mechanical actuator connected to a small vaccum canister.. unplug that black vaccum line and plug it with a screw.... There are fancy plates avaliable to take the actuator out but $$ and you still plug the vaccum line with a screw.

These are my opinons only.... but you can buy a full header kit for $600.. Hp gain, 10-15
I feel the stk exhaust is enough.. just change the flat pipe to round.. it sounds better too!

You can buy a re-mapped ECU for $$$... These definately work! However, if your a daily driver and not going all out on performance.. this can be a waste of $$ unless your racing. Note.. these upgrades do not in anyway make your car worth more.

You can buy racing cams.. pulleys.. turbo kits.. and such, but not worth it unless your racing.. and the SE-R was never engineered to race... Keep in mind when doing this, you have to upgrade suspension dynamics for traction control and such.

One more thing... depending how you drive your car dictates how the VQ Engine will perform.. I always shift mine (triptronic) and not afraid to see redline.... The ECU is constantly learning your habits, power and how your car is shifting. A transmission flush is also nessary if your over 120000kms... ONLY do this at a Nissan Dealer... special transmission fluid.

I hope you find some value in this.
BJ


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going to let more air in (CAI) may want to let more air out, look into a cat back system, to bring the rpms up faster you can change out the crank pulley, go to a lighter flexplate (less rotational mass) also lighter wheels


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh ya! I totally agree, however thats quite the tear down to do the work.. just curious, how much cost would the crank pulley be?

The Altima SE-R however, is just a sleeper sedan stk.. To pump this ride up on performance is ok for a drag strip or show.

Currently I'm restoring a 1981 Fiat X19 to stk.. I have a 1980 X19 shell which in the next few years I'll be dropping in a Honda K20 or a Suzuki GSX-R 1100 into it.. with the Dallara bodywork. This is the ride worth while to pump up! Check it out. It can make GTR's look bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7YGVEMlHPs

BJ


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try Stillen.com


----------

